# southern California Doctor



## brandon (Aug 15, 2004)

I have not been on this site in a long time, but I am wondering if anybody knows a dr in southern California (preferably orange county) that knows what dp is or can actually understand what I am talking about. I have been living with dp for 7 years now. Tried many drugs started on zoloft, then wellbutrin, effexor, klonopin, and now I am on lexapro, have been on lexapro for about 2 yrs. At times I feel ok and think I can handle it, and other times I feel hopeless and dont even want to think about it. Part of the reason I have not been here in a while. If anyone has any advice or suggestions please let me know.

Again any drs in southern california would be great.

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Bradong10, 
I cant stress enough that one of the best psychiatrists in the world ( in my opinion) operates out of Fairfield, California. His name is Dr. Amen, and if I had known about him when I first expercienced DP, I would have gone to see him at that time. You can get some info about him at http://www.amenclinic.com . He'll basically scan your brain and produce a SPECT image of it. This is what we use for research at university hospitals, and what doctors at the different DP units use to study patients. Dr. Amen will actually treat you from your scan, however, rather than randomly throwing medicine at you. So if your brain has abnormal metabolism (which is what a SPECT image measures) in say your temporal lobe, or maybe your prefrontal cortex, he'll screen you for any medical conditions he think can be contributing, such as diabetes, thyroid, etc...and then treat you with medicine, over the counter supplements, diet, and even biofeedback to correct your mental pathways. Its good medicine, backed up with plenty of studies, and you being so close, what do you have to lose? I went to him after about 7 years of DP, and he really helped it to disappear. This is the kind of neuropsychiatry I hope to practice one day ( if I ever finish med school!), and cure everyone with Depersonalization and Derealization! If I could only sort out some of my other health problems...

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Brandon,
I'm certain you've asked this question before. Homeskooled seems to have an excellent reference. I think I told you before of my psychopharmacologist in L.A. -- actually Santa Monica.

He is best for diagnosis, medication and a referral to therapy.

I know he is a distance from Orange County, but as Home has said, it's not that far to get a good once-over. He doesn't push meds on you, he just gives recommendations and is a great diagnostician. He is affiliated with U.C.L.A. Has inpatients as well as outpatients.

I agree w/Home in that University affiliated doctors are great, as they are on the cutting edge of research. Also, U.C. San Diego has a super neuropsych department... university affiliated. The famous V.S. Ramachandran, M.D. neurologist has his home base there.

Bottom line you could get referrals from these doctors, including Dr. Amen whom I don't know anything about.

Here's the Santa Monica doctor: http://www.davidfogelson.com
David Fogelson, M.D. -- psychiatrist, psychpharmacologist, clinical professor of psychiatry at U.C.L.A. Check out his website. He's very expensive, but worth seeng for several sessions to get a good evaluation. I swear it's worth it. And he won't give a hoot if you don't take any of his advice, but it's bound to be good. I can't recall if you already called him for a referral in your area. There might not be someone that close to you, or someone he would recommend.

Getting a good doctor for a treatment plan that can be carried out by a doctor near you would be great.

P.S. quite like your avatar 

Good Luck,
D :shock:


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Brandon

I know you posted this a while back. Anway, I live in so cal as well and I know there is a doctor at the UCI Medical Center who actually is a sufferer of DPDR. I need to get back to you once I get his name. He is supposed to be very good.

Ken


----------



## brandon (Aug 15, 2004)

Please let me know when you find the drs name.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Her name is Dr.Elena Bezzubova. I know she did her dissertation on DPDR as well. She is highly experienced in the field and routinely conducts interviews for concerned patients. Read the link below. It's a pretty good discussion. She's currently a professor at the School of Medicine at UCI as well as a practicing psychiatrist. I don't know how deep your pockets have to be to see her though. Good luck.

http://www.depersonalization.info/expert.html


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Brandom, also notice that link on the webpage. I believe you can submit questions there and she will respond.

Ken


----------



## graham (Aug 14, 2004)

Homeskooled, I was very interested in what you said about Dr. Amen helping you with resolving your own DP. Does that mean you are now totally DP-free? Can I ask how he helped- medicines, supplements?
I have a dysfunction with my left temporal lobe. I only have DR (no DP). According to research at IOP only 4% of sufferers from the DP/DR syndrome experience exclusively DR. I guess you wouldn't know what possible imbalances a temporal lobe abnormality may signify. Do you think Dr. Amen would do a "phone appointment" if I sent him my EEG and MRI scan records? Graham :?:


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Homeskooled....I am also extremely interested. Are you completeley DP free now? Was your DP constant for 7 years? Why aren't more doctors like this.... I wish I could see this guy but I'm in Illinois where doctors raise their eyebrows at you when you talk about DP and say oh you just have anxiety you're fine and give you some benzos without thinking twice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi,

I wrote to dr Amen and told him my story and symptoms, and he just said in one sentence : just read my book, it may help you.

Wow.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Grahm and Peacedove, 
Its very interesting, grahm, to learn that you have a left temporal lobe disturbance...I'm of the opinion that these disturbances are the ones which cause dp/dr. I really think that Dr. Amen's clinic could help you. It doesnt really matter how far away you are- I flew from Pittsburgh to San Francisco to get to the clinic. Thats just how important it was for me to end the DP. I had it for 7 years straight, and on my scan there were temporal and parietal lobe abnormalities. His clinics usually treat them with anticonvulsants and dietary/supplement changes. I was started on Trileptal, which had a very appreciable affect on my DP. If you cant get to the clinic, however, his books are a good "how to" guide that you can take to your doctor. I'll transcribe a section about treating temporal lobe problems here, in case you guys dont get around to buying a copy:

Biological Treatment summary for temporal lobe disorders:

Diet : Higher protein, lower carbohydrate

Exercise : Intense aerobic

Herbs,supplements : GABA,ginko biloba,phosphatidyl serine, 
Vitamin E, Piracetam

Medications : anticonvulsants such as Depakote, 
Carbatrol/Tegretol, Neurontin, Topamax, Lamictal
Gabatril, Dilantin

EEG Biofeedback : enhance SMR and suppress theta over the affected
temporal lobe

Okay, so there you guys have it. You can use this stuff NOW. Anyone here. Its helpful stuff. Good luck. Oh, and for ADD and depression, he finds that L-tyrosine 1000mg taken 2-3 times a day can be useful. And I dont reccomend taking vitamin E over 200 IU because you will bruise easily. There's much more in his books, but if you want some relief soon, print this out, take it to your doctor's, and post it on your wall. Its that good. I feel like I just shared a real insider secret with you guys...

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i watched a film last night......50 first dates....which the one of the main characters has something wrong with there temporal lobe.....which i know this film is a comedy but it basically says that damage of the temporal lobe causes short term memory loss but doesnt effect long term.....is this right is this how u are????


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear dreamcatcher, 
Although alot of people with DP have memory problems, probably for that reason, my memory has always been very sharp. Some people, as in Drew Barrymore's character in 50 first dates, or the main character of Memento, have trouble forming new memories because they have damaged their hippocampus, which is located in the temporal lobe. I believe Drew's particular form is anterograde amnesia. Of the above mentioned supplements, both phosphatidyl serine, vitamin E, and ginko biloba have all been shown in studies to enhance memory. If anyone is helped by the above suggestions, let me know!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------

